# The Twelve Most Tarnished Brands in Tech



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

http://technologizer.com/2009/12/30/tarnished-brands/

some of the comments are pretty funny.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

I am surprised Radio Shack wasn't mentioned. I remember when I was learning electronics in high school and in college (late 60's to late 70's) they used to sell a large assortment of parts to build just about anything I could dream up. And the sales guy (at least where I lived) knew the difference between a resistor, a transformer and a vacuum tube. We also had a Lafayette Radio store too.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah, I remember Lafayette, they had the best deals.

Those days are long gone, I do have a local mom and pop electronics wholesaler where I live now, not a good as Lafayette, but better than RS was in the day.

Jim and Jimmy Tanner, great guys, sorry but they do not do internet sales.

http://www.tannerelectronics.com/

.


----------

